# Dermestidae (The Hairy Worms In Feeder Tubs)



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

*Dermestidae*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dermestidae

*Boring part:*

*Dermestidae* are a family of Coleoptera that are commonly referred to as _*skin beetles.*_ Other common names include larder beetle, hide or leather beetles, carpet beetles, and khapra beetles. There are approximately 500 to 700 species worldwide. They can range in size from 1–12 mm. Key characteristics for adults are round oval shaped bodies covered in scales or setae.[1] The (usually) clubbed antennae fit into deep grooves. The hind femora also fit into recesses of the coxa. Larvae are scarabaeiform and also have setae.
Dermestids have a variety of habits; most genera are scavengers that feed on dry animal or plant material such as skin or pollen, animal hair, feathers, dead insects and natural fibers. Members of _Dermestes_ are found in animal carcasses, while others may be found in mammal, bird, bee, or wasp nests. _Thaumaglossa_ only lives in the egg cases of mantids, while _Trogoderma_ species are pests of grain.
These beetles are significant in forensic entomology. Some species are known to be associated with decaying carcasses which help with criminal investigations. Some species are pests (urban entomology) and can cause extensive damage to natural fibers in homes and businesses.
They are used in taxidermy and natural history museums to clean animal skeletons. Some dermestid species, commonly called "bow bugs," infest violin cases, feeding on the bow hair.

*The good stuff:*


Dermestid beetles are destructive to a number of common items. Natural animal fibers such as wool, silk, fur, or feathers are more prone to attack than synthetic fibers.[2] Dermestids are also known to attack chocolate, copra, and cocoa beans.[3] Most damage is done by the larval stage of the beetle, while adults feed on flowers and shrubs.[4]


Dermestid larvae boast a complete or holometabolous development, which include an egg, larva, pupa, and adult stage. As opposed to ametabolous or hemimetabolous development, the larva's wings start off as internal wing pads and as development progresses, the wings begin to develop externally. Dermestid larvae are profoundly covered with varying lengths of setae that give a general "fluffy" appearance.[11] The larvae are generally dark brown to black and possess a pair of spine like appendages on the terminal end of the abdomen. Most beetle larvae have chewing mouthparts,[12] an obvious head capsule which is sclerotized, as well as 3 pairs of well developed thoracic legs that easily distinguish them from Diptera maggots. The larva's size depends on the species and is typically less than 1/2 of an inch. Most larvae are found on human corpses during the dry and skeletal phases of decomposition, which occurs several days after death.[1][13] Larvae also move away from light and often hide in any cavity in order to remain undisturbed.[1]





The grub of a larder beetle, (_Dermestes lardarius_)









Shows the larva of _Anthrenus verbasci_ beetle


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sticky!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Bump up <3


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

bump-=-


----------



## BenjyCJ (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering what they were! I thought they just snuck in to my cricket tub at first (my first order of crickets) but they didn't seem to be bothering the crickets so i left them!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Also would like to add these things can ruin colonies or breeding crickets.


----------

